# Flounder numbers picking up!



## localCfisherman (Jul 24, 2013)

It's been a slow summer of flat fishn' in the area, but things are looking up! Reports from all over Hampton Roads have picked up for flounder the last two weeks and the word is that they've finally moved in! 
Reports of 2 - 4.5 pounders from Ocean View pier and Lynnhaven pier, both Rudee Jnlet flat report has picked up, as well as Lynnhaven inlet. Cape Henry is said to be reel hot for flounder right now too!

They're here boys, I've personally caught over a dozen using cut bluefish and spot in Lynnhaven in the last week, caught a few on gulp! Jigs too. I personally like the Carolina Rig set up best with no more than 2oz

I'm excited for them personally I've been waiting on my fresh caught fried flounder sandwich all year! Hahah

Who's catchin 'em? What rigs are working best? Any hot spots not mentioned?


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Local, I have seen a few pulled in under the bridge in Rudee's. Last week I was passing by on my boat and saw 2 pulled in at the same time on one boat by the bridge, and one guy told me at the boat ramp, that he pulled in 3 all on cut bait that same day. I have only hooked into one, and couldn't land him. So I am looking forward to getting one or two myself.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Glad to hear this. I forgot how good cut bait can be. When I would use it the crabs would always get to it.


----------



## localCfisherman (Jul 24, 2013)

Gregc said:


> Local, I have seen a few pulled in under the bridge in Rudee's. Last week I was passing by on my boat and saw 2 pulled in at the same time on one boat by the bridge, and one guy told me at the boat ramp, that he pulled in 3 all on cut bait that same day. I have only hooked into one, and couldn't land him. So I am looking forward to getting one or two myself.


Nice thanks for the report! I'm anxious to get back on 'em. A few buddies and I will be going to lynnhaven or rudee tonight to catch the tide in&out. Hopefully we bump into some!


----------



## localCfisherman (Jul 24, 2013)

fishinbob said:


> Glad to hear this. I forgot how good cut bait can be. When I would use it the crabs would always get to it.


I'm so glad I changed it up personally, I've been mostly jigging the gulps, buck tails, etc. over the last couple summers and had some decent catches, but with the blues tearing them up so fast it can get frustrating when your actually targeting a species. And expensive haha. Ever since I tried out the Carolina Rig on cut bait @ Lynnhaven last week I've been getting action on almost every cast in every spot I've tried. Makes for a much more enjoyable experience on the water. The flounder are LOVIN strips of fresh bluefish


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

how long of a leader are you using and what size hook looks like you had a lot of fun.


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

so for a guy like me who has not fished in that area, where does one fish around Lynnhaven Inlet ? Can it be done from shore ? I'm not much of a pier guy but OceanView Pier looks very nice , checking out the website as we speak.


----------



## localCfisherman (Jul 24, 2013)

0210bruce said:


> how long of a leader are you using and what size hook looks like you had a lot of fun.


I've been making my leader with the 40lb braid from a pole I always bring but never seem to use, with 1/0-3/0 circle hooks. Caught same amount and sizes on both so I haven't noticed any major difference. Ill be using 2/0 circles tonight, hoping for another good night!
Oh yea, cut my leaders 12-18". Usually closer to 18"
Most people would say that's too long but it's what's been working personally. 
Good luck brotha!


----------



## localCfisherman (Jul 24, 2013)

Steve_VA said:


> so for a guy like me who has not fished in that area, where does one fish around Lynnhaven Inlet ? Can it be done from shore ? I'm not much of a pier guy but OceanView Pier looks very nice , checking out the website as we speak.


As far as piers I like sand bridge and seagull at times. For lynnhaven inlet just park at the public lot before the lesner bridge and walk to the nearest open spot. Plenty of shoreline at lynnhaven. Ocean view is great for grabbing food and drinks or bringing the family. Fishing is said to have picked up in OV as well


----------



## GamaGoju87 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have gone to Lynnhaven inlet twice and both times have been completely dead. The second time though the current was really strong going out and the only open spot was literally right under the bridge and with the current like that I lost two gulp jigheads in two casts and said that's enough and left and went to to ocean view. I was on the side where the condos are, opposite shore from the paid parking lot with the bathrooms. Which shore is better for fishing? The side with the bathhouse or the side with the marina?


----------



## GamaGoju87 (Jul 24, 2013)

I caught my first keeper flounder out of Rudee a month ago and haven't had much action since. I'm glad the flounder are more active now. Heading out after work on Friday to either Rudee or Lynnhaven. Probably Rudee, I'm frustrated with Lynnhaven. Seems to be amazing there at times but I keep missing those times I guess. I did catch a very small Black Sea Bass out of Rudee too. That was a first for me.


----------



## nnkfisherman89 (Jul 9, 2010)

I fished lynnhaven last night and caught half a dozen or so shorties on minnows and missed probably twice as many. Bad hookup ratio I know. Biggest maybe 12". But the ones I caught I would have them follow my bait all the way in and could watch them take it. I was standing in knee deep and they were literally right at my feet. Heard of one guy catching a nice one before I showed up. I fished 730-11 with high tide being at 945. Tried gulp and had a couple hits.


----------



## GamaGoju87 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fished Rudee yesterday from about 2 to 4:30 in the afternoon. Zilch. No one caught anything. It was sad. That makes about the last 4 trips to Rudee without seeing anything caught. Maybe I need to go later in the evening or super early in the morning because I usuall go in the afternoon or early evenings after work and no matter where I am I don't get many bites at those times. Plus I just started using jigheads and I feel the hits but can't seem to set the hook. Maybe I need a lighter rod, maybe the mono line is hurting my chances too. Any suggestions? I always fish from shore but I want to start renting fishing kayaks and going out on the water some too.


----------



## localCfisherman (Jul 24, 2013)

GamaGoju87 said:


> Fished Rudee yesterday from about 2 to 4:30 in the afternoon. Zilch. No one caught anything. It was sad. That makes about the last 4 trips to Rudee without seeing anything caught. Maybe I need to go later in the evening or super early in the morning because I usuall go in the afternoon or early evenings after work and no matter where I am I don't get many bites at those times. Plus I just started using jigheads and I feel the hits but can't seem to set the hook. Maybe I need a lighter rod, maybe the mono line is hurting my chances too. Any suggestions? I always fish from shore but I want to start renting fishing kayaks and going out on the water some too.


I would certainly suggest a light action pole when jigging in such shallow water, I've got 15lb braid on my light action set up. Personally I feel braid cast farther, keeps a tighter line and is much stronger then comperable mono. Also, I would try getting there at sun up one day, bite is usually better than the heat of the day and its not so crowded so you can move around and find the bite. My best flounder at Rudee have come from under or near the bridge and at the point where the fence meets the rocks. But those are usually the two hardest spots to get haha. And as for the yak, I loved having mine it really allows you to access places you would never be able to by land or boat, but I would suggest Craigslist or just saving up for one because by the time you pay to rent a few times you may as well have bought your own. Wish I never got rid of mine. Good luck brotha
Ps, I'm certainly no flounder king, just my personal preferences haha


----------



## localCfisherman (Jul 24, 2013)

GamaGoju87 said:


> I caught my first keeper flounder out of Rudee a month ago and haven't had much action since. I'm glad the flounder are more active now. Heading out after work on Friday to either Rudee or Lynnhaven. Probably Rudee, I'm frustrated with Lynnhaven. Seems to be amazing there at times but I keep missing those times I guess. I did catch a very small Black Sea Bass out of Rudee too. That was a first for me.


Those see bass are beautiful fish when they're so little, really colorful in the sun. I've caught a handful of little babies but still waiting on my 12"er haha they've gotta be mixed in they're somewhere. Last summer my gf was pulling them up two at a time at seagull on bloodworm fish bites. I'd post the pics if I could figure out how! Lol
And I hear ya on Lynnhaven it's certainly a hit or miss kinda spot, I like the marina side personally. I always wear a bright green hat give me a shout if y'all ever see me out there!


----------



## GamaGoju87 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey thanks for the tips! I'll look towards getting me a lighter set up for sure. And I'll keep an eye out for you when I go out there!


----------



## bo_peep (Aug 12, 2013)

I seem to never get much action fishing at rudee near that canal and those rocks.


----------



## bo_peep (Aug 12, 2013)

Anyone surf fish near chix beach by the bridge?...i see lots of people fishing, I would bet mostly crocker there. I love sea bass & flounder.


----------

